# Dreamweaver could not find the server "localhost"



## bigt95 (May 30, 2011)

*I installed xxamp for windows 6 months ago and everything was working fine. I had several projects going and everthing was greate. Last night I went to work on a project and I got the folowing error.*

*"The page "http://localhost/scrivenerrx/index.php" was not loaded because Dreamweaver could not find the server "localhost". Please make sure you are connected to the internet and the server name is correct."*

*I get this no matter what project i'm working on.*

*Things I have checked:*

*1. xxamp is up and running.*
*2. I can open the browser and brows http://localhost/ and the welcome screens opens and I m able to see everything no problem.*
*3. I click the button to "Discover dynamiclly files and get the error "an unknown error occurred while discovering dynamically-related files"*

*I'm Lost Please comment*

*Thanks Tony*


----------



## dukevyner (Nov 4, 2011)

i believe that the issue(though hard to tell from your post) is that you don't have and ftp server installed on the computer as dreamweaver connects via ftp this is an issue


----------

